# How Lightsabers Work



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2005)

*Thursday May 05, @05:22AM*
  SirMutex writes _"How Stuff Works explains the inner workings of the Jedi weapon of choice. Complete with alternate uses and safety considerations, the article is a welcomed companion for those still learning the ways of the Force."_ From the article: _"Chances are that you have seen a lightsaber at one time or another, whether on the evening news or down at the local cantina. Therefore you know that a lightsaber is an amazing and versatile device that is able to cut through nearly anything in a matter of milliseconds. Have you ever wondered how these remarkable weapons work? Where does the energy come from, and how are they able to contain that energy in a rod-like column of glowing power?"
 From Slashdot.org
_


----------



## OUMoose (May 6, 2005)

Gotta love Slashdot.  

A friend of mine in college had the plans for his own lightsaber, but since the power requirements were too high, obviously he couldn't build it.  Probably for the best anyways, as I could see that getting pulled out in a drunken stupor... *shudder*


----------



## Makalakumu (May 6, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Gotta love Slashdot.
> 
> A friend of mine in college had the plans for his own lightsaber, but since the power requirements were too high, obviously he couldn't build it. Probably for the best anyways, as I could see that getting pulled out in a drunken stupor... *shudder*


This explanation still doesn't explain why these length limited beams of energy can bounce off of each other.  Essentially, from a physics point of view, a lightsabre is a magical weapon...

...Obviously a futuristic version of the +5 holy avenger vorpal two handed flame tongue...

:jedi1: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2005)

Lightsabers cut through everything, except when they don't. 

I think it's a save vs lucas roll on a D20.... :rofl:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 6, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Lightsabers cut through everything, except when they don't.
> 
> I think it's a save vs lucas roll on a D20.... :rofl:


Whoa, that is going to have a heavy modifier!!!!!!!

All hail Lucas, Dungeon Master Diety!


----------



## OUMoose (May 6, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> ...Obviously a futuristic version of the +5 holy avenger vorpal two handed flame tongue...


I can calculate your THAC0 in my head, and I'm not afraid to roll against it buddy... 

*breaks out the dicebag*


----------



## Andrew Green (May 6, 2005)

Well I'm off to Radio Shack.


----------



## Zepp (May 6, 2005)

I've used HowStuffWorks before to help answer questions on physics homework.  Although my college physics courses never gave me a reason to look up lightsabers.  I guess you had to take one of the major courses for that.  :idunno:


----------



## Ender (May 6, 2005)

http://masterreplicas.com/customer/starwars/starwars_product_list.php?cid=9

This is where I got mine...*G


----------



## DuneViking (May 6, 2005)

See B5 item-Technomage


----------



## MA-Caver (May 6, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Lightsabers cut through everything, except when they don't.


Exactly, I was watching the "historical document" ROTJ today with a friend and in it during the battle between Luke Skywalker and Vader, Luke is pressing his attack and maneuvers Vader onto a catwalk. Luke first smacks the right hand-railing and then the left _without_ cutting them before pressing forward causing Vader to lose his balance and fall to the catwalk and grasp the left handrail at which point Luke smashes his lightsaber repeatedly onto Vader's until a shift in sword position he slices not only Vader's hand off ( who must've have groaned to himself "_aww man! not again_") but the railing as well. 
Sooo, perhaps it's how hard you hit whatever it is you intend to slice and dice eh?  :jedi1:


----------



## Sin (May 9, 2005)

That made me giggle


----------



## bignick (May 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> This explanation still doesn't explain why these length limited beams of energy can bounce off of each other. Essentially, from a physics point of view, a lightsabre is a magical weapon...
> 
> ...Obviously a futuristic version of the +5 holy avenger vorpal two handed flame tongue...
> 
> ...


 There was actually a book on the physics of star wars I was reading one time that talked about how a lightsaber could be constructed using today's technology...it basically amounted to containing plasma within a magnetic field...so if you had two strong magnetic fields they would repulse each other, explaining how the swords could stop each other....the only thing they couldn't work around was the tip of the blade where the plasma would just flow right out of....


----------



## OUMoose (May 9, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> There was actually a book on the physics of star wars I was reading one time that talked about how a lightsaber could be constructed using today's technology...it basically amounted to containing plasma within a magnetic field...so if you had two strong magnetic fields they would repulse each other, explaining how the swords could stop each other....the only thing they couldn't work around was the tip of the blade where the plasma would just flow right out of....


Hmmmm.... Wonder if you could shape it in a cone, as opposed to a direct cylinder, therby "closing" the end...

*breaks out his physics books*


----------

